# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua mô tơ servo Mitsubishi 100w HC-PQ13B

## ktshung

như tiêu đề, bác nào có báo em, em cám ơn ạ

----------

